

Harvey, an operating system with Plan 9's shadow - pyotrgalois
https://medium.com/this-is-not-a-monad-tutorial/harvey-an-operating-system-with-plan-9-s-shadow-3081414e5f0b

======
Aloha
It'd be nice if the article had a link to the harvey website.

~~~
__d
It would. [http://harvey-os.org/](http://harvey-os.org/)

